
Show HN: Stream a remote screen with WebRTC - Sean-Der
https://viscarra.dev/post/webrtc-remote-screen/
======
Sean-Der
Super cool project I just saw on Reddit! I work on
[https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc) and was
excited to see another project using the library.

If you are new to WebRTC this is super cool because you could easily share
your desktop with no central server required. So could easily be used for LANs
or building your own broadcast server over the internet.

